# Anxiety Disorders > Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) >  >  EMDR

## kevinjoseph

Has anyone done EMDR? I'm just starting it and would like to know what to expect....

----------


## Cuchculan

Only ever heard about it Kevin. Meant to be good. Considering they use it on people coming back from warzones. Those who have seen horrors and have very bad PTSD. Will be interested to hear how it goes for you. Maybe we can all learn a little something once you have tried it. It is used on abuse victims as well. People who have gone through some very hard and heavy stuff in their lives. But like most things, I am guessing it will work if you want it to work. You might get some people who don't believe in certain forms of therapy, thus they go, not expecting it to work. I am even guilty of that one with a certain type of therapy. Laughed at the idea. Went and it never worked. Because to me it was a joke. So you have to go with an open mind. Any roads. Let us know how you get on. I will be really interested to hear how it works. Not certain if this is the tap therapy? As in you tap your fingers or something like that. Might be getting it mixed up with another type of therapy. So many out there.

----------


## kevinjoseph

It's not Emotional Freedom Technique, which I think you tap on your body at various points...I am a childhood abuse (physical and mental) survivor, and recently DXed with PTSD so I am hopin it helps...will keep you all updated.

----------


## Cuchculan

Have a read of this. Sounds interesting. 

https://emdria.site-ym.com/?120

----------


## kevinjoseph

That's pretty detailed.  Thanks, Cuch.  I think I am in the first phase.

----------


## Ajay

Kevin how was your experience with emdr? I was diagnosed with ocd and complex PTSD and had just started the process myself. I find eye movements more beneficial than the butterfly technique but had had to use both. I notice I feel rough for about a week after then a sense of calm comes until my brain starts to jump to the next thing to start processing! I hope you've been well friend, miss talking with you.

----------


## CeCe

> That's pretty detailed.  Thanks, Cuch.  I think I am in the first phase.



How has the EMDR been going? I've struggled with PTSD for years too.

----------

